# Got one tonight!



## salinehunter (Nov 20, 2008)

Dialed one up tonight with the old primos double cottontail. Came flying in after my first calling sequence right around the 2 minute mark. Stopped around 60 yards for about 10 seconds, lip squealed a bit and then she ran all the way to me and I shot at about 15 yards. It has been a few years since I called for them, so much fun when it works out.


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

nice job !! I need to do that around me, there are a lot running around, killing my deer. I could go sit in my pit blind and put out a dead rabbit an wait ,I guess


----------

